# Tapering off sertraline



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

What is a usual schedule for tapering off sertraline (50mg day)  please?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You would usually stop from 50mg if you'd already tapered down from a higher dose. There isn't a lower strength tablet or a liquid preparation available to further reduce dose.


----------

